# Washington State Considers Sat Tax



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Another state satellite TV tax proposal has surfaced, this time in the Northwest.

Lawmakers in Washington state are considering a 8.5 percent tax on satellite TV subscriptions. The proposal is contained in an amendment to a bill that aims to provide financial assistance to cities, towns and counties in the state.

Time is running out for passage of legislation. The cut-off day for bills to pass the floor in the opposite house is Friday. And the last day for the regular legislative session is April 24.

StopSatelliteTax.com (http://www.StopSatelliteTax.com), a Web site information source on state tax issues established by DirecTV, EchoStar and the Satellite Broadcasting and Communications Association, said the proposed dish tax in Washington state is supported by the cable industry.

The Web site claims that Washington's cable operators want satellite TV to pay the same franchise fees they are charged to use the local infrastructure. "Imposing these fees on satellite TV customers would be unfair because a satellite TV company does not use the public rights of way to deliver its service. This logic is completely misguided especially in rural areas of the State where cable television does not even offer service," the site states.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

